# Bios-Version?



## KWYJIBO (17. August 2004)

Hi Leute,

Hab mal ne Frage bezogen auf das Nforce2 A7N8X Deluxe Bios....unzwar habe ich vor ein Bios Update zu machen, nur habe ich keine Ahnung welches Bios für mich das richtige ist, denn ich weiss nicht genau welche Version ich derzeit habe, wo kann ich das nachgucken, wird das beim booten angezeigt? Weil irgedwie find ich mich auf der Dowload Seite von Asus nicht zurecht, da gibt es irgendwie immer Revision und Version! 

http://www.asus.it/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=A7N8X%20Deluxe&Type=Latest

Habt ihr ne Ahnung wie ich das rauskriege was für mich das richtige Bios ist?

mfg KWYJIBO


----------



## SBC (17. August 2004)

Die Revisionsnummer steht afaik auf dem Motherboard. Die Biosversion müßte beim Booten angezeigt werden - ist zumindest bei mir so (Motherboard: Epox 8k3a).


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2004)

egentlich sollte asus doch sicher ein tool haben, mit dem man unter windows ein automatisches update machen kann. da wird das file automatisch im netz gesucht, runtergeladen und dann installiert. man darf nur im hintergrund dabei nix machen und vorher firewall/virenscanner usw. ausmachen, ansonsten isses inzwischen sogar sicherer als über DOS (weil man da eben das falsche file erwischen kann). schau mal bei dem board bei den downloads.


----------



## Max_Power (18. August 2004)

Herbboy am 17.08.2004 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> egentlich sollte asus doch sicher ein tool haben, mit dem man unter windows ein automatisches update machen kann. da wird das file automatisch im netz gesucht, runtergeladen und dann installiert. man darf nur im hintergrund dabei nix machen und vorher firewall/virenscanner usw. ausmachen, ansonsten isses inzwischen sogar sicherer als über DOS (weil man da eben das falsche file erwischen kann). schau mal bei dem board bei den downloads.



wobei auch bei dem tool bekannt sein muß, welche Rev man hat, glaub ich.
aber ansonsten isses geil. hab auch schon gelegentlich updates gemacht


----------



## RPDLordXizor (19. August 2004)

KWYJIBO am 17.08.2004 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage bezogen auf das Nforce2 A7N8X Deluxe Bios....unzwar habe ich vor ein Bios Update zu machen, nur habe ich keine Ahnung welches Bios für mich das richtige ist, denn ich weiss nicht genau welche Version ich derzeit habe, wo kann ich das nachgucken, wird das beim booten angezeigt? Weil irgedwie find ich mich auf der Dowload Seite von Asus nicht zurecht, da gibt es irgendwie immer Revision und Version!
> 
> ...



Einfach mal den PC aufschrauben und aufs MB schaun. Dort steht auf jeden Fall ob es sich um eine Revision 1.X handelt oder eine 2.0! Ist jedenfall bei meinem Asus-Board so.


----------

